# baker county ga



## jonathan 1973 (Jan 20, 2013)

Did anyone kill a good one in baker county ga?Are did you see any good ones?


----------



## buc101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Any updates on the hunting in Baker county?


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 23, 2013)

I pulled my cameras a week ago and still had bucks in their bachelor groups. I did get lots of sparring pictures. I plan on hunting there next Friday. Small lease near Longleaf and ichauway.


----------



## buc101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just got back, saw small bucks and does, no chasing. More rubs and scraps seen.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 9, 2013)

alot hav been hit by cars on 91


----------



## Ace1313 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nothing for me the last week of Thanksgiving. Hoping to swing by the property to see if anything is going on this weekend.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 21, 2013)

going to hit chickasaw after Christmas for the adult child hunt


----------



## buc101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Was up there last week and scrapes had dried up, did not see a whole lot of chasing. Did see a nice 8 point come across our field a couple nights but let him walk. Not sure what the rut did or is doing, maybe a trickle rut this year. Just haven't seen the activity this year that I have in the past.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 8, 2014)

seen  several big bucks chasing does today  saw the first one at 4;30


----------



## buc101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Headed up to finish the season there, hope they are doing the same where I'm at. Just have not seen it this year.


----------

